# Good butchering/dispatching knife



## cabevizzo (Jun 3, 2009)

I was wondering if I could get info on and maybe a link to your favorite butchering/dispatching knife. I started with chickens and rabbits last year, but it was exhausting using my regular kitchen chopping knife, which wasn't very sharp in the first place. I would also like info on sharpening them. What type of metal is best to hold a very sharp edge and not rust so much? I don't want to spend a fortune on a knife, but one or two extremely sharp, reliable, and fairly inexpensive knives would be really helpful. Thanks!


----------



## megafatcat (Jun 30, 2009)

Re-sharpened butcher/packing house knives might suit your needs. A Quick wipe with a paper towel and a few drops of veggie oil will stop the rust. Take care of your tools. Almost any non- stainless knife will sharpen better than a stainless one.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

For killing Chickens I just step on their Heads and pull with their Legs.Pull their Head off.Rabbits I grab their Head and pull with their Hind Legs pop their Neck.

Old Hickory is Cheap Good Knives.

big rockpile


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

Carbon blades are good. I prefer gut hook knives for dressing. Old Timer/Schrade 180OT I think? Small carbon bladed paring type knives work good too.


----------



## Paulup (Apr 13, 2010)

Chicago Cutlery 5" boning knife is my go-to blade for just about anything. You can get them for under 10 bucks, and the one I'm using was my grandfather's for longer then I've been alive.


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

Paulup said:


> Chicago Cutlery 5" boning knife is my go-to blade for just about anything. You can get them for under 10 bucks, and the one I'm using was my grandfather's for longer then I've been alive.


You beat me to it!!!! I must have a couple dozen of those handiest of all knives about the croft, they are all I use about the croft. If I were to ever get really clever I'd make a sheath and carry one afield, for of a certain and while I do carry a variety of really neat (and costly) stag handled blades into the bush, when I come home I put them away and reach for my CC boning knives to tend the results of my days' hunt.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

Dont think Ive seen a boning knife under 7"? I collect carbon blades I'll have to watrch for one.


----------



## Steve L. (Feb 23, 2004)

cabevizzo said:


> I was wondering if I could get info on and maybe a link to your favorite butchering/dispatching knife. I started with chickens and rabbits last year, but it was exhausting using my regular kitchen chopping knife, which wasn't very sharp in the first place. I would also like info on sharpening them. What type of metal is best to hold a very sharp edge and not rust so much? I don't want to spend a fortune on a knife, but one or two extremely sharp, reliable, and fairly inexpensive knives would be really helpful. Thanks!


I like Forschner - 
http://www.cutleryandmore.com/victorinox.htm 
and Dexter - 
http://www.dexter-russell.com/


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

I just use my Old Timer pocket knife when dispatching chickens. I place the chickens inside Killin Cones (made out of pop bottles) and then slit their throats and let them bleed out. Then I dip them in boiling water and remove the feathers. I use the same pocket knife in gutting them out. Then we use kitchen knives for cutting them up.


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Pocket knives, Old Hickory, big Case ****-skinners or Sodbusters... I had rather stick chickens thru the brain,then cut throats, loosens feathers better... Any good sized high-carbon Stockman's model pocket knife will do most anythingsmaller than a deer.


----------



## denaliguide (Aug 30, 2008)

typically when we hit the thrift stores I go to the kitchen section and usually find a lot of good knives.

That last batch, I got a nice set of Tramantina [ Brazil ] blades, and a Danish Boner measuring just under 6", kind been my fav ever since, not too big, and handly too. Its stainless but not to complain as it holds its edge well.





backwoodsman said:


> Dont think Ive seen a boning knife under 7"? I collect carbon blades I'll have to watrch for one.


----------

